# 2017 Habanos S.A. Release List Leaked



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Hey Guys,
One of my local B&M's sent me an email, thought you guys might be interested...
Here's the link from the email if you're in California stop in, great spot!
Lone Wolf Cigar Company | 2017 Habanos S.A. Release List Leaks
Enjoy! ;-)
- Carlos








* It's August and the Habanos S.A. 2017 release list has leaked.*
_
The Brazilian website Conexão Tabaco has posted the list, which includes a handful of Montecristo additions amongst others.

According to Conexão Tabaco, the 2017 releases are:

*Duty Free Exclusives*_
_


Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Belicoso - 4 11/12 (125mm) x 52 - Boxes of 15
_

_*Edición Limitada 2017*_
_


Cohiba Talisman - 6 1/12 (154mm) X 54 - Boxes of 10


Partagás Serie No.1 - 5 5/12 (138mm) x 52 - Boxes of 25


Punch Regios de Punch - 4 3/4 (120mm) x 48 - Boxes of 25
_

_*Gran Reserva*_
_


H.Upmann Sir Winston - 7 (178mm) x 47 - 5,000 Boxes of 15
_

*La Casa del Habano Exclusives*
_


H.Upmann Connoisseur B - 5 11/12 (150mm) x 54 - Boxes of 25


Trinidad La Trova - 6 1/2 (166mm) x 52 - Boxes of 12
_

*Regular Production*


_Montecristo Dumas - 5 1/8 (130mm) x 49 - Boxes of 20_
_Montecristo Leyenda - 6 1/2 (165mm) x 55 - Boxes of 20_
_Montecristo Maltes - 6 (153mm) x 53 - Boxes of 20_
_Romeo y Julieta Petit Royales - 3 3/4 (95mm) x 47 - Boxes of 20; Packs of 3_
_Quai D'Orsay Alma - 5 3/10 (135mm) x 54 - Boxes of 10; Boxes of 25_
_Quai D'Orsay Gourmet - 4 1/3 (110mm) x 50 - Boxes of 10; Boxes of 25_
_Quintero Favoritos - 4 1/2 (115mm) x 50 - Packs of 3_

*Special Releases
*


_Bolivar Mundiales - 6 1/3 (160mm) x 56 - Humidors of 115_
_El Rey del Mundo Imperio - 7 1/11 (180mm) x 54 - Humidors of 50_

While the information has not been confirmed by Habanos S.A., over the past few years leaks around this time have proven to be highly accurate.

*Credit: Charlie Minato, Halfwheel


----------

